# Totem im Downhill Rahmen



## Sponx (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo Leute da ich in sachen Bikegeo usw. nicht so informiert bin frag ich mal hier nach.. 
Frage.. Baut eine Totem oder Lyrik (170mm) viel weniger hoh als eine boxxer? Also das heisst hätte das grossen Einfluss in einem Dh Rahmen eine zb. Totem zu montieren? wäre zb das Oberrohr viel Horizontaler als Steil.. oder sonst was..
Oder hat das (fast) kein Unterschied ob jetzt Boxxer oder Totem.. (im downhill rahmen)

Freu mich auf Antworten.


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Mai 2010)

In meinem Alutech Pudel DH (219mm Fw), fahr ich eine Totem.
Da man mit´m "Dämpferschlitten" den Lenkwinkel zusätzlch verstellen kann...keine probleme.
Fahre dort mit der steilsten Einstellung 66°-67°. Geht super.
Von der Einbauhöhe, baut die Totem und eine Boxxer gleich hoch...mag ich zu behaupten.

Schnieken Gruß
vom Fro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedalentreter22 (24. Mai 2010)

jepp, baut bis auf einen winzigen Unterschied gleich hoch.


----------



## Sponx (24. Mai 2010)

Oke alles klar wie siehts mti der Lyrik aus 170mm? find irgenwie keine daten. 
Bei mir ists dann auch der Pudel DH  die verschiedenen Aufnahmen muss ich dann mal checken.. viellciht frag ich dich dann mal.. wegen deiner einstellung mit Totem


----------



## Sponx (24. Mai 2010)

?


----------



## Frorider86 (24. Mai 2010)

Also Lyrik is ja mehr ne AM/"light" FR Gabel...mag ich mal behaupten...so nutz ich sie jedenfalls.
Ein Pudel DH wär für die Gabel etwas übertrieben...oder umgekehrt


----------



## Koohgie (25. Mai 2010)

naja in der freeride hat die 170´er solo air dh mit bestnoten abgeschnitten und wurde als eine leichte alternative zur totem dargestellt. ich mein ich fahr die lyrik im enduro, wiege aber 115kg, und das ding hat bisher alles mitgemacht, ich denk das ding geht für ein leichtes dh bike. wenn man nicht gerade so schwer ist wie ich....
von der einbauhöhe dürfte die lyrik 170 10mm höher sein als die normale...theoretisch


----------

